# Vinyl Matt Emulsion



## bartec v (Nov 14, 2011)

Much to my horror I walked in on a job where most of the woodwork has been covered in Dulux Matt Emulsion...

Presumably coated on top of faded eggshell.

Is it possible to paint eggshell on top?

It is for staff accommodation and is likely to be redecorated in a year or two's time. Is it possible just to leave it? Will it look awful in no time at all?

Help. I have just been asked to re-grout,tile and silicone. It's really affected me. 

It's a sin.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

This would probably draw more attention if it was placed in the paint section. "Interior Decorating" may not produce the viewers needed.


----------

